
Researchers invent process to produce renewable car tires from trees, grass - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10304.html
======
DrScump
Word-for-word blogspam of

[http://twin-cities.umn.edu/news-events/researchers-invent-pr...](http://twin-
cities.umn.edu/news-events/researchers-invent-process-produce-renewable-car-
tires-trees-grass)

Research paper:

[http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/acscatal.6b03335](http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/acscatal.6b03335)

------
blacksqr
Renewable technology is so hard. If only there were huge mountains of used
tires everywhere around the world, then we could just recycle those.

